# Sunshine Coast Social Meet Wed 20 August 6pm



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry for the late notice guys and mixup with dates this month. The next meet will be tomorrow night at the usual (Golden Beach Tavern) from 6pm.

Will be great to catch up after what seems a long fishless spell. All welcome and hopefully some new faces to chat to as well (not that I dont like the old ones) 

See you there

Greg


----------

